# New Years Resolution?



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Mine is to join a BJJ club and get myself a fight at some point 

Whats yours?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Get back to Regular muay thai classes


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Get back into fighting shape, stop drinking, give up marijuana and get a new job


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Mary Jane , the route to mediocrity!

Mine is to enjoy my own space as ive just moved out of the other halfs house. I can now leave my kit any where i want.


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

I did put that my new years resolution would be to quit smoking but i think due to all this editing my posts today I think my resolution should be to learn to spell.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Mary Jane , the route to mediocrity!


Oi...? Isn't Eddie Bravo one of the biggest advocates of weed?

And how many fighters have assumed to smoke on video? lol (several on youtube) :laugh:

My main one is definitely going out more, meeting more people - hopefully not the boring type (I love the few friends I have but it really sucks that they never want to do something different) and just try different things.

Then getting my fat ass back in shape (3 months now without training or working out - still nursing a demanding knee) and move out (been in this flat for 18 months now, I need a change of both flat and landlord hehe The challenge now is finding opportunity to go house hunting).

I also need to get myself my very first proper job (recent graduate, woohoo!) but that's not a resolution, that's a fact


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Just cause I'm an Eddie follower doesn't mean I agree with everything 

Nah I love the weed, I just need to stop doing it if I wanna be in tournaments and WIN them instead of placing 2nd or 3rd. I know I have the potential to win them all.


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Giving up smoking was THE BEST thing I ever did. BAR NONE.

Get it done...


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Oct 25, 2008)

Get my fat arse back into training, so I can enjoy MMA without sitting in front of the TV or computer.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

happy nu year ppl! my new years res is to get back to thai training and join bjj club or next best thing.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Mine's to get fighting fit again, without actually fighting. =/


----------



## Mightymark (May 12, 2008)

Mine is to stop drinking lager on the weekends, train more, get into shape and have a couple of fights


----------



## Mightymark (May 12, 2008)

Proper fights not the usual drunken ones I have with the pile of dirty laundry in my bedroom


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine is to lose weight. I am 6ft and I weigh 240 but I want to get down to around 190.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

JayC said:


> Just cause I'm an Eddie follower doesn't mean I agree with everything


Well good for you, I got to the point where I'll just take what he's going to say as credited even without hearing what he has to say.

Well sorta. In another words, I don't recall ever seeing or hearing anythinghe does I don't approve of (of course my opinion is also higly biased), although it doesn't mean it won't in the future.

I meant spitfire though. He said it was the route to mediocrity and I pointed out someone who is both the best at what he does as a very put together person.



Imy said:


> Mine's to get fighting fit again, without actually fighting. =/


Sounds reasonable enough :laugh:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with MOST things he says, just not stuff like....

...okay everything I agree with


----------



## Steve Logan (Jan 4, 2009)

happy new year, get fit asap lol


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

get walking straight without limping and learn to run again, anything after that is a bonus, Im already back doin push ups so my arms n chest are comin back with a vengence!


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Since the new year i've been spending 3/4 hours aday in the gym bulking up and working on fitness etc and if my back doesn't go on me again i'll get back to Next Gen and train 4/5 times a week there by mid feb.


----------

